# Trans Pyrenäen - Pyrenäen Rundtour vom 13.07. - 4.08.2019



## p100473 (10. August 2019)

Dieses Mal hatten wir uns 3 Wochen Zeit genommen, um die Pyrenäen auf neuen Wegen zu erkunden. Doch auch 40.000 hm und 1.600 km später waren wir uns einig, dass dies zu kurz war, um alle Projekte zu erkunden, die wir uns vorgenommen hatten. Aber immerhin war es eine geile Tour, auf der (fast) alles rund war und lief, z.B. hatten wir an Defekten lediglich 3 Platten aufgrund Dornen, also eigentlich nichts.
Anregungen zu der Tour stammen von Lukas Stöckli, Frank Hartl und natürlich "Zorro", ein Teil ist auch unseren eigenen Gehirnen entsprungen bzw. der Versuch, auf dem GR 11 zu biken....
Die Tour im Zeitraffer:
Tag 1 Camprodon - Belver de Cerdanya





Tag 2 Belver - Os de Civis (bei Andorra, aber schon wieder Spanien)




Tag 3 Os de civis- Espot ( bei Nationalpark Aiguitorta oder wie er heisst)




Tag 4 Espot- Castelars: landschaftlich eine der schönsten Strecken! Und fern jeglichen Tourismus.


----------



## p100473 (10. August 2019)

Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (11. August 2019)

Tag 5 Castelars- Plan über die landschaftlich sehr schönen pässe collada Duran, 1.667 m und collada de la cruz, 1.716 m. Eine der längsten Etappen: 95 km, 2.700 hm und 7 h reine Fahrtzeit. 




Tag 6 Plan - Torla 
Wohl ein must have bei jeder Pyrenäen Tour  : Fahrt durch die Schlucht des Valle de Vio und Auffahrt über Nerin zum Grand Canyon am rande des Ordesa Nationalparks (Brecha de Araza)












Tag 7 Torla - Salent de Galego über GR 11 Colle Tendenera, 2.300 m
Eine Story für sich mit 4 h Schieben.....








Tag 8 Salent de Galego/ Pic du Midi Ossau übver colle de moines , 2.166 m/ Etsault   (Frankreich)
ebenfalls landschaftlich einmalig- die markante Spitze des Pic du midi fast immer im Blick.












Tag 9 Etsault/Lescun/ Pso Azun+ Pso l´osque, 1.800 m/ St. Martin/Izaba
Ein Tag von "Zorro" mit Klettereinlage.... landschaftlich einmalig.







 

Tag 10 Izaba/ GR 11 Collada Estriviella, 2.000 m/Oza/Puerto Escale/Candanchu- Col de somport
Die Härte des GR 11 ....Köroperlich ein Hammertag mit 8 h reiner Fahrtzeit und 3 h Schieben/Tragen.









Tag 11 Candanchu/Villanuvo/Pso virgen , 1.500 m/ Larres
Die Hitzetage mit über 40 gr. beginnen.... wie kann man da noch biken? Die Hitze steht im Schotter des an sich harmlosen pso virgen. in der Kneipe in Larres rinnen Radler und cerveza.









Tag 12 Larres/Puerto cotefablo/Torla/Escalona
In Torla schneiden sich An- und Rückfahrtsstrecke. Über das einsame Hochland bei Buerba fahren wir ab ins Haupttal bei Escalona.


----------



## McNulty (12. August 2019)

Echt jetzt? Drei Wochen? Ihr seid echt die Epische-Touren-Experten. 10 Tage finde/fand ich schon lange...... Pyrenäen steht auch noch irgendwann auf dem Programm, mal sehen...aber drei Woche - erst zur Rente


----------



## p100473 (12. August 2019)

McNulty schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Drei Wochen? Ihr seid echt die Epische-Touren-Experten. 10 Tage finde/fand ich schon lange...... Pyrenäen steht auch noch irgendwann auf dem Programm, mal sehen...aber drei Woche - erst zur Rente


Bei der weiten Anfahrt und der Vielfalt des Gebirges sind 3 Wochen fast die Mindestzeit. Du kommst mit den Tagen erst in den richtigen Rhythmus- wenn alles passt- und das beste Gefühl ist sich zu sagen, dass es gerade so weitergehen könnte. Schau mal den "Zorro"- der fährt gleich ein halbes Jahr. Aber... da muss man den richtigen Arbeitgeber haben - oder keinen.

Wir planen schon die nächste Route- irgendwann mal.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. August 2019)

p100473 schrieb:


> Wir planen schon die nächste Route- irgendwann mal.


----------



## p100473 (13. August 2019)

Tag 13 Escalona/traIL AM RIO cinco/Tella/Wasserkanaltrail camino del canale del cinco/Bielsa
Zwar der kürzeste Tag. Aber er hat es in sich. Bei diesem trail im Steilhang heisst es ständig aufpassen!









Tag 14 Bielsa/passo los caballos, 2.314 m/Plan/collada Sahun/ Sahun
Der einzige Tag mit Regen- und das am "härtesten Pass" der Strecke (steil und geröllig). Der 2. Pass des Tages , die collada Sahun, 2.000 m belohnt mit einer Traumabfahrt.









Tag 15 Sahun/Porte de Benasque/col de bareges/Bossost
Der Traumübergang in den Pyrenäen ist die Porte de Benasque, 2.445 m, sozusagen das Felsentor im Pyri- Hauptkamm nach Frankreich . Direkt gegenüber der Aneto, 3.445 m, höchster Pyrenäen Berg (mit kleinem Rest Gletscher). ca. 2 h Schieben.













Im Einschnitt unterhalb der Felsnase ist der Übergang...




Tag 16 Bossost/coret varados/Plan de Beret/Esterri Aneu
Ein Tag ohne Schieben! Vom grünen valle d´Aran über den 2.050 hohen varados Pass und nach dem Skigebiet "plan de Beret" in langer Abfahrt hinab in die Kleinstadt Esterri Aneu.









Tag 17 Esterri/ Montcalbo/Ribera de cardos/Alins (Hotel montana)
Heute nur eine Auffahrt, aber die ist lange, genauer gesagt 1.600 hm auf den 2.300 m hohen Montcalbo. Oben zwar hässlich, mit verwunschener, zugewachsener Abfahrt, die weiter unten in eine sehenswerte "mulattiera" übergeht.


----------



## p100473 (15. August 2019)

Tag 18 Alins/Port de cabus/Andorra
Von unserem schönen Quartier geht es gleich die 1.000 hm über den Port de cabus, 2.328 den Grenzpass zu Andorra. Unser Zielquartier in Arcavell, einem kleinen spanischen Bergdorf ist belegt. Also "stranden" wir in Andorra. Das ist so ziemlich die schlechteste Unterkunft der Tour.....





 Tag 19  Andorra/Bergland südlich des Grenzkammes/ Puigcerda
Um nach Puigcerda zu gelangen müssen wir nochmals über das Bergland südlich des F/Esp Grenzkammes, will man nicht Nationalstraße über la Seu d´Urgell fahren. Das ist ein zeitaufwändiges Unterfangen. Die Landschaft ist karg, schön, einsam....
Die längste Strecke der Tour mit fast 100 km....









Tag 20 Puigcerda/ Puigmal, 2.900 m/Queralbes
Die Tour geht leider schon wieder dem Ende entgegen. Aber zuvor noch das Highlight der Puigmal- Besteigung. Von Puigcerda ca. 1.900 hm rauf! Und ein kaum gekennzeichneter spanischer trail abwärts. Am Puigmal gibt es noch viele Routenvarianten. Für die nächste Tour in den Pyris.....!












Tag 21 Queralbes /ruta transhumancia/Camprodon
Der Rückweg zu unserem Fahrzeug. Der letzte (wunderschöne) Pass von 2.000 m. Leider nur noch eine Almstraßen-/Schotterabfahrt. 









Das war also die Kurzform unserer wunderschönen und ereignisreichen Tour. Wir lieben die spanischen Pyrenäen aufgrund ihrer Vielfalt von Landschaft und Bergen, des wenigen Tourismus, den freundlichen Menschen und weil es dort immer wieder Neues zu entdecken gibt. Und .... Unterkunft und Verpflegung sind rel. preisgünstig. Einziger Nachteil: die weite Anreise von ca. 1.200 km von unserem Wohnort.

Mal sehen, wann ich zur "ausführlicheren Beschreibung" komme. Denn die nächste Tour Ligurien/Haute Provence steht schon wieder bevor....


----------



## palomo70 (15. August 2019)

Super, vielen Dank für die ersten Eindrücke. Ich freue mich schon auf die ausführliche Berichterstattung.


----------



## p100473 (22. August 2019)

Beginn der genaueren Tourenbeschreibung.
In den ersten 5 Tagen folgten wir dem Tourenvorschlag von Frank Hartl. Es ist eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Route ohne Hauptkammüberschreitungen, oftmals auf Pisten, gut fahrbar, ohne größere Schiebestrecken, eigentlich ideal zum Einrollen. Und entscheidend für uns: wir kannten von der Strecke nur ein paar Orte, aber das meiste war neu für uns, auch wenn wir die Pyrenäen bereits 3 Mal zuvor gequert hatten.

Tag 1: Camprodon - Belver de Cerdanya: 2.200 hm, 76 km, 6 h reine Fahrtzeit
Nach 13 stündiger Fahrt landeten wir im Startort Camprodon, einer Kleinstadt im Tal des Flusses "El Ter". 





Warum ausgerechnet Camprodon? Wir haben 21 Tourentage Zeit und hatten uns aus den einzelnen Tagesbausteinen ausgerechnet, dass wir nach 21 Tagen in etwa dort wieder eintrudeln könnten. Und... es hat tatsächlich geklappt. Denn aus früheren Touren hatten wir die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine Rückfahrt mit dem Zug etwas kompliziert ist.
Morgens um 9 Uhr geht es los....





Der erste "Pass" ist die Collada verde, 1.600 m. Zwar nur 600 hm Anstieg. Aber die steile Sandpiste zeigt uns gleich ihre Zähne.





Der Bereich ist- wie oft in den Pyrenäen in diesen Höhenlagen- ein großes Weidegebiet.





Die schöne grobschottrige Abfahrt führt uns nach Pardines 





und - entgegen der Route von Frank- über eine nette Almroute nach Ribes de Freser. 









Hier ist der Ausgangspunkt der Zahnradbahn in das 2.000 m hoch gelegene Kloster Nuria. Dazu kommen wir noch bei Tag 20....
Kurz hinter Ribes zweigt ein schöner, auch steiler Pfad ab, der uns weiter auf Almwegen nach Planoles führt. 





Leider ist der weitere Weg bis Toses (ca. 10 km) auf Straße. Hier wäre evtl. noch Verbesserungsbedarf bei der Streckenführung. Andererseits sind 76 km offroad schon eine Nummer die Zeit kostet. In Toses erwischt uns ein gewaltiger Regenguss- gut dass wir gerade etwas trinken und unter einem Schirm sitzen. Im übrigen sind es von Pardines nach Toses 800 hm.





Wie so oft dauert das Ganze nicht lange, ca. 30 min. Einen Berg und weitere 500 hm haben wir noch, die Collada di Toses, hinauf zum Skigebiet von La Molina. Das Ganze leider auch nochmal 10 km Straße. 
Dort biegen wir auf einen schönen Forstweg ab, der schließlich in einen trail bis ins Tal bei Alp übergeht, sehr schön!





Belver de Cerdanya ist ein nettes Städtchen und wir sind die einzigen Gäste in einem etwas ausserhalb liegenden Gästehaus, in dem wir gut bewirtet werden. Zum Glück gibt es genug der kleinen "Estrella Bierchen". Wir erleben unseren ersten wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang!


----------



## p100473 (23. August 2019)

*Tag 2 Belver - Os de Civis: 2.200 hm, 75 km, 6 h reine Fahrtzeit*
9 Uhr Frühstück? Kann man vergessen, wenn es über 2.000 hm gehen soll. Also starten wir in morgendlicher Kühle und hauen uns im nächsten Ort ein echt spanisches Frühstück zusammen mit ein paar Arbeitern rein....





Das Frühstück ist auch notwendig. Denn jetzt gehts ziemlich unvermittelt ins spanische Hinterland bzw. die Berge östlich von Andorra, genauer gesagt 1.600 hm aufwärts über Aranser zur Skistation Aranser und dann über verschiedene unspektakuläre aber höhenmeterreiche Pässe - Coll Aristot/Coll Bescaran/Coll de Midos/Coll Cinto/Collada Sarset/Coll de Piners  zur Rabassa Hütte auf 2.050 m oberhalb von Andorra. Die spektakulären Berge der 2.700 m hohen Sierra de Cadi et Moixera begleiten uns fast den gesamten Tag bei wunderbarem Sommerwetter.
Ja, da gehts gleich richtig zur Sache!

























Menschen , geschweige denn Biker haben wir in den 6-7 Stunden keine getroffen....
Umso mehr los ist dann auf der Rabassa -Hütte, die über eine Teerstraße an Andorra angebunden ist und wo es einen "Fun-Park" mit Sommerrodelbahn gibt. Uns ist eigentlich wichtiger, dass es etwas Kühles zum Trinken gibt.





Nach Andorra bzw. Sant Julia de Loria gehts dann schlappe 1.000 hm abwärts, wobei es da ausser der rel. verkehrsarmen Nebenstraße keine Alternativen gibt- ausser man nimmt die Piste über Arcavell. Wir waren schon öfters in Andorra und das laute Verkehrschaos und der Einkaufsrummel haben uns immer abgestoßen. Wir fahren so schnell wie möglich durch und sind froh auf der schönen Bergstraße die 600 hm hinauf nach Os de Civis, unserem Übernachtungsort zu fahren. Das Dorf gehört schon wieder zu Spanien, ist aber straßenmäßig nur über Andorra zu erreichen. Frank nennt es deshalb "Andorras spanischtes Dorf".









Unsere Unterkunft im ristorante/albergo  La Font ist etwas touristisch mit Moto-bikern und Bus-Touris. Aber letztlich ist es interessant, den vielen unterschiedlichen Besuchern zuzusehen,  und vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (24. August 2019)

*Tag 3: Os de Civis- Espot: 2.000 hm, 80 km, 5.5 h reine Fahrtzeit*
Obwohl wir an diesem Tag eigentlich nur einen Pass fahren, haben wir am Ende des Tages auch wieder 2.000 hm auf dem Tacho.
Der Pass heisst COL DE CONFLENT und ist ca 2.200 m hoch, aber eigentlich eine unspektakuläre Kuppe. Die ersten 200 hm der Schotterauffahrt sind steil. Aber dann wird es angenehm zu fahren.













Heute haben wir Begleiter- allerdings motorisierte, da die Strecke wohl Teil einer zugelassenen Allradausflugsstrecke ist. Allerdings muss man sagen, dass die Fahrer durchaus rücksichtsvoll sind und abbremsen, um uns nicht allzu sehr einzustauben. 
Nach einer Schotterabfahrt und einem weiteren kleinen Pass folgt eine lange, gut fahrbare Abfahrt, die uns durch mehrere kleine Dörfer (Burg/Tirvia) schließlich in das Talstädtchen Llavorsi bringt. Insgesamt haben wir jetzt bereits über 40 km und etwa 1.000 hm Es ist heiss und wir versorgen uns an einem Obststand mit Orangen, Äpfeln etc. - die beste Ernährung bei der Hitze.













Die Ausblicke auf die Vielfalt der Bergketten ist heute wieder phantastisch.
Zu unserem Zielort Espot müssen wir zunächst leider ca. 15 km Straße fahren. Vorteil vieler spanischer Straßen ist, dass es einen Seitenstreifen gibt, so dass man selten von Autos geschnitten wird.An einem kleinen See, dem PANTA LA TORRASSA biegt dann eine Nebenstraße die restlichen etwa 10 km und 500 hm bis Espot ab. Hier ist auch schon  der Nationalpark AIGUITORTA ausgeschildert.









Frank hat in seinem Buch auch viele Übernachtungstipps drin und heute übernachten wir in einem davon, dem CASA FELIPE, einer kleinen Privatpension.





Espot ist für viele Wanderer Ausgangspunkt für Touren in den Nationalpark und dementsprechend vielfältig ist das Angebot an Gasthäusern und cafes. Ich kann natürlich nachmittags nicht wiederstehen und gönne mir vor unserem weiteren Ausflug an den Rand des Nationalparks einen cafe con leche und ein Hefeteilchen. Super!





Bis zum Nationalpark sind es auch immerhin nochmals etwa 700 hm. 
Man darf mit dem bike bis zur Parkgrenze fahren und weiter bis zu einem Bergsee dem Lago Sant Maurici auf etwa 2.000 m. Wunderschön gelegen und jetzt am Abend eine sehr schöne Stimmung!






















Der GR 11 geht durch den Park, dessen höchster Gipfel der auf dem Bild zu sehende PIC LA COMALOFORMA, 3.033 m ist. Der Nationalpark besteht seit 1955 und war nach dem Ordesa der zweite in Spanien. Er umfasst mehr als 14.000 ha. Im Park gibt es 9 Hütten, in denen man auch übernachten kann.
Wir genießen die schöne Abendstimmung eine Weile und düsen dann denselben Weg wieder nach Espot zurück zum Abendessen.


----------



## p100473 (24. August 2019)

Hier nochmals der track....


----------



## p100473 (25. August 2019)

*Tag 4 : Espot - Espui- Castellars: 2.500 hm, 87 hm, 7 h reine Fahrtzeit*

Wie bereits erwähnt ist dieser Tag für mich eines der (vielen) landschaftlichen highlights unserer Tour, allerdings auch ziemlich schweißtreibend.
Von Espot fahren wir sozus. am östlichen Rand des Nationalparks hinauf und rollen dann in ständigen Auf und Ab auf einer nicht enden wollenden Almstraße ca. 33km durch die spanischen Berge, immer auf einer Höhe zwischen 2.000- 2.200 m.
Von Espot gehts zunächst auf einem kehrenreichen Forstweg ca. 600 hm durch Wald. Nach einem kleinen Sattel treffen wir auf die Reste eines Skiressorts und fahren nochmals 300 hm steil bergauf zur ersten Passhöhe , dem Creu Eixol, 2.231 m.
















Wie ein Strich zieht sich der Almweg am Horizont entlang , von einem Bergrücken zum anderen. Hinter jeder Kehre wartet ein neues Panorama und - ausser ein paar Allradfahrzeugen sind wir alleine mit vielen vielen Pferde und Kuhherden, die hier in völliger Ruhe und ungezäunt stehen.

































Alles hat mal sein Ende und nach dem PAS DE LA MAINERA rollen wir in einer nicht enden wollenden Serie von Schotterkehren hinab ins Dörflein Espui, wo wir eine Bar finden , in der wir etwas trinken können- urig!
Nach einem kurzen Intermezzo auf Straße geht es in den zweiten Teil des heutigen Tages. Über das kleine Dorf Aguiro geht es über den wunderschönen kleinen Pass des Coll de Oli, 1.529 m, insgesamt ca. 500 hm. Eine Besonderheit sind die rotgefärbten Böden.





























Von dort geht es nochmals in ein Tal hinab nach MOLA D´AMUNT, bevor wir die letzte Steigung des heutigen Tages mit 500 hm auf den COL DE FADES , 1.500 m angehen. Im schwülen Wetter des heutigen Tages haben sich inzwischen die Wolken zusammengezogen und als wir das Dörflein Sentis erreichen, entläd sich ein kurzes heftiges Wärmegewitter, das wir unbeschadet in einer landwirtschaftlichen Halle überstehen.

Weiter demnächst....


----------



## p100473 (26. August 2019)

Das war das Gewitter....












Aber glücklicherweise waren wir heute nicht unter Zeitdruck und konnten die Sache aussitzen. Und weiter gings hoch zum letzten Pass über die nun aufgeweichte Piste vorbei an einem dieser schönen einsamen Dörfer auf einem Bergsporn.





Unser Weg nach Castellars zieht sich und zieht sich....
Als ich die wenigen Häuser sehe , wird mir klar, warum ich den Ort nicht auf der Karte gefunden habe. Es gibt ein verlassenes Castellars oben auf dem Hügel. 









Das jetzige Castelars ist eigentlich nur die Gite mit 3 Häusern.













Als ich nach Unterkunft frage, ist die Wirtin zunächst etwas zurückhaltend, um nicht zu sagen "muffig". Als ich ihr den Türstopper im Zugang zum Gästebereich "repariere" , wird sie merklich aufgeschlossener und das besonders Gute: sie hat gekühltes Bier - Name glaube ich Amba- in 1 Liter Flaschen..... zusammen mit einer Limo ein beruhigendes Erfrischungsgetränk und zusammen mit einer Packung Pistazien, die wir als Notration immer dabei haben , eine sehr gute Überbrückung bis zum Abendessen. 
Und das Abendessen muss ich heute besonders loben: ganz klassisch und gute Auswahl und vor allem eine Menge Nudeln als Vorspeise- eben eine echte Gite für Pyrenäen Biker. Sollten wir nochmals eine Pyrenäen Tour machen- Castellars wäre als Gite dicke gesetzt....


----------



## p100473 (29. August 2019)

*Tag 5 Castellars- el port de suert- Bonansa- collada Duran- Seira- Collada de la cruz- Plan : 2.700 hm, 95 km, 7 h reine Fahrtzeit*

Noch ein Mal melde ich mich, bevor wir für die nächsten Wochen zum Biken in Ligurien/Circuit de Haute Provence abtauchen.
Ihr merkt es: so langsam sind wir eingefahren. Auch wenn es ein Tag ohne Schiebeeinlagen war- fast 100 km und an die 3.000 hm - das ist schon mal etwas. Dabei auch wieder ein wunderschöner Tag in einmaliger Landschaft. Wir waren gespannt, was sich hinter "Bonansa" verbirgt. Bis zur KleinstadtEL PONT DE SUERT , Hauptstadt der Alta Ribagorca mit 2.500 Einwohnern geht die Strecke auf Pisten und einer zügigen Abfahrt gut dahin.





Bis Bonansa sind es dann noch 15 km mit einer zunächst steilen langen Steigung vorbei an interessanten Felsformationen.












Bonansa selbst ist eines dieser wunderbaren, ruhigen, völlig untouristischen Pyrenäen Dörfer, in denen man die Seele abhängen kann. 
Also Pyrenäen ohne Tourismus ist hier in der Gegend, die sich Ribargorza nennt, das reine Sinnbild! Unspektakulär , aber vollkommen liebenswert.


----------



## p100473 (29. September 2019)

Bin wieder zurück aus Ubaye -/Sturatal/Haute Provence
---kann also weitergehen. 
Wir trinken einen Kaffee im örtlichen Schwimmbad- mit 15 meter Bahn... Leider kein Bild.

Wir fahren von Bonansa ein kleines Stück Teerstraße über den "Bonansa Pass"...





und biegen bald danach in ein Tal ab, das je weiter wir fahren immer einsamer und wilder wird. Es geht über den Pass der COLLADA DURAN, 1.600 m.





Mit herrlichen Panoramablicken über das Dorf Gabas fahren wir bis in den kleinen Ort Seira im Esera Tal, das wir gegen 14 Uhr erreichen und wo wir schließlich einen Kaffee ergattern.

















Die Teilstrecke von Bonansa nach Seira (35 km und 750 hm) ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert!

In der Mittagspause schauen wir auf der Karte nach und sehen, dass es bis Plan - wo wir übernachten wollen- gerade mal über einen 1.700 m hohen Pass- die collada de la Cruz- geht. Das sieht trotz der 1000 hm nach einer rel. einfachen Einheit aus. Wir fahren zunächst auf Teer bis zum kleinen Ort Barbaruens. Nachdem es bereits gegen 16 Uhr ist, beschließen wir, dass ich vorausfahre und das Quartier klar mache. Die Auffahrt bis zum Pass ist zwar nicht sonderlich steil und verläuft auf einem Schotterweg. Aber der Weg zieht sich in vielen vielen Kurven und Kehren ewig hin und hat auch viele Abzweigungen.  Ganz anders als auf der Karte sichtbar. Ich habe Angst, michel könne den Weg verpassen oder mehr zeit benötigen, so dass ich ihm immer wieder mal "Pfadfinderzeichen" hinterlasse, damit er schneller vorankommt. 









Ehrlichgesagt bin ich froh, als ich endlich die collada de la Cruz erreiche und nur noch 10 km Schotterabfahrt vor mir habe.









Oben in der Bildmitte ist die collada de la cruz....

In Plan habe ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal übernachtet. Das ist eigentlich ein sehr edles Hotel. Ich weiß noch, dass es eine Bar gab und man sich dort gekühlte Getränke nehmen konnte. 2 Radler fließen weg wie nichts....





Bald schon trudelt michel ein und wir gehen zum Essen ins Dorf.
Nach dem anstrengenden Tag muss es schon mal ein Steak sein. Die sind eigentlich in Spanien fast immer zu empfehlen.
Michel hat eine Fangemeinde aus Pfadfindern mitgebracht....









Jedenfalls war es - mal wieder ein Super Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (2. Oktober 2019)

*Tag 6 der Klassiker Plan/Valle de Vio/Nerin/Ordessa/Torla    1.800 hm, 80 km, 6 h reine Fahrtzeit*

Der heutige Tag ist der absolute Fotohit mit dem Blick von der Sierra des Cutas in die Schlucht des Valle Ordesa als Höhepunkt.
Aber bis dahin dauert es noch lange....
Um Zeit zu gewinnen fahren wir das erste Stück auf Straße bis Escalona. Auf dem Rückweg - 7 Tage später- nehmen wir dann den weit schöneren Weg direkt am Rio Cinco, der aber sehr zeitaufwändig ist.
Von Escalona biegt die Straße Richtung des Valle di Vio , wo sich der kleine Rio Bellos in fotogener Art tief und tiefer in das Kalkgestein gegraben hat.





























Der Gegensatz zwischen dem kühlen dunklen Bach, den Bergen vielleicht 1.500 m höher und dem Blau des Himmels- das lässt sich kaum im Bild festhalten.

Während die (Einbahn)-Straße durch die Schlucht ziemlich von fotografierenden Autofahrern okkupiert ist, wird es ab einem großen Parkplatz, wo alle ihre Wagen stehenlassen und weiter in den Ordesa Nationalpark laufen, zum Glück wieder einsamer.

Es folgen noch 600 hm bergan bis in den kleinen und wunderschönen Ort Nerin, wo wir Mittagspause machen. Die Kneipe dort ist sehr gut und wenn es zeitlich passt zur Übernachtung sehr zu empfehlen.

Trotz der Hitze geht es für uns aber weiter hinauf zum angesprochenen Aussichtspunkt an der Sierra de la Cutas. Das sind noch mehr als
1.000 hm, zwar nur auf gleichmäßig ansteigender Piste, aber bei der Hitze über 35 gr. ziemlich dehydrierend. Viel lässt sich zu den Panoramen in die Ordesa Schlucht und zum Monte Perdido (3.335 m) nicht sagen. Die Bilder sprechen für sich. Es ist einfach wunderschön und zum Glück sind die Aussichtspunkte kaum von anderen Besuchern belegt. Wir nehmen uns auch die Zeit und genießen eine ganze Weile die herrliche Ruhe .
















































Trotz Hitze und 80 km und Pausen sind wir heute aufgrund der guten Wege zeitig dran und rollen gemächlich die 1.200 hm abwärts nach Torla.


----------



## p100473 (2. Oktober 2019)

Torla ist halt ein Touristenort am Parkeingang des Nationalparks . Wenn vermeidbar würde ich anderswo übernachten.
Aber für uns geht es nicht anders, weil wir morgen eine sehr lange und anstrengende Etappe vor uns haben...... 

Teils muss man sich in den Gaststätten anstellen, um einen Platz zu bekommen, obwohl ja noch nicht mal volle Urlaubszeit ist.

Der Ordesa Nationalpark besteht seit 1918 und wurde eigentlich zum Schutz des Pyrenäen- Steinbocks eingerichtet. Dessen Bestand ist zwar heute wieder auf ca. 100 Tiere angestiegen, ist aber immer noch stark vom Aussterben bedroht. Der Park wurde dann 1982 mit dem Gebiet um den Mt Perdido erweitert. Im Norden schließt sich dann der französische Pyrenäen Nationalpark an. Das Gebiet gehört zum Unesco - Weltnaturerbe....


----------



## p100473 (3. Oktober 2019)

*Tag 7 Torla/ Col de Tendenera /Salent de Galego   : 1.700 hm, 55 km, 6.5 h reine "Fahrtzeit"*

Die ersten 6 tage war das Einrollen unserer Pyrenäen Tour. Ab heute gehts zur Sache. Die 6.5 h reine Fahrtzeit sind "" , da wir so mal locker um die 4 h geschoben haben. das ist natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Allerdings einmalige Landschaft Der Tipp zu dem Übergang kam von "Zorro", der glaube ich entgegengesetzt "gefahren" ist.

In aller Frühe brechen wir von Torla auf und fahren zur Nationalparkgrenze, biegen dann aber auf einem Teersträsschen ab Richtung BUJARUELO Hütte. weiter gehts das Tal hinauf. An einem Brunnen biegen wir nach Westen ab. Der Weg wird nun steiler und überwindet in mehreren Serpentinen ca. 300 hm bis wir in ein wunderschönes weites Hochtal kommen, das valle Otal, das wir bis zur OTAL Hütte, 1.750 m fahren.













Dort hört der Fahrweg auf und es beginnt eine anstrengende Schiebestrecke. Ich habe mir zwar einen track gezeichnet. Aber von einem Wanderweg ist zunächst nichts zu sehen. Die Richtung ist zu sehen. Aber kein Weg zu erkennen.So stiefeln wir vielleicht 200 hm den steilen Grashang hinauf, bike auf dem Rucksack. Das ist ziemlich anstrengend. Schließlich stossen wir tatsächlich weiter oben auf kaum erkennbare rote Wanderzeichen. Von da gehts wieder leichter.

















Es dauert aber noch mehr als 1 h bis wir den Pass des Colle Tendenera, 2.300 m erreichen. Eigentlich nur ein schöner Grashang und man die Anstrengung des Aufstiegs von hier oben gar nicht so recht nachvollziehen.









Aber auch im Abstieg ist erst mal nichts weiter zu fahren.


----------



## p100473 (6. Oktober 2019)

erst als wir um eine Hangkante kommen, sehen wir den Talweg der uns über Panticosa zu unserem heutigen Tagesziel SALLENT DE GALEGO AM Lanuza Stausee führt.

























Als wir uns dem kleinen Ort nähern fällt uns bereits auf, dass überall rel. viele Autos parken und Sperrbänder aufgehängt sind. Wir denken zuerst an eine Sportveranstaltung. 
Als wir dann in den Ort reinfahren und Musik aus Lautsprechern hören, wird uns´klar: heute wirds nichts mit einem ruhigen Abend in einem kleinen Gasthaus. Denn es findet ausgerechnet heute ein großes Popmusikfestival statt. Nicht dass wir etwas gegen ein Konzert oder Musik hätten. Aber muss das ausgerechnet heute sein?
Überhaupt wird es nix mit einer Unterkunft weder hier noch in der Umgebung. Wir sind fassungslos und konsterniert. Michel holt sich erst mal eine Dose Bier zur Anregung seiner Gehirnzellen. Wir spielen diverse Möglichkeiten durch und entscheiden uns schließlich , auf der morgigen Strecke weiterzufahren und im nächsten Ort FORMIGAL, einem Skiort zu schauen. 
Als wir schon fast aus dem Ort draussen sind, fällt mir ein Schild "Aparthotel" auf. Wir stehen zwar nicht gerade auf so etwas , doch in aller Verzweiflung steige ich spontan vom Bike und gehe zur Rezeption, wo mich eine Dame anlächelt. Sie lächelt immer noch, als ich nach einem Zimmer frage. "Ja, eigentlich sind sie belegt. Aber ein Apartment für 4 Personen gebe es noch. Das kostet allerdings 150 Euro - mit Frühstück."

Als ich michel befrage, sagt er nur: "beschissen, aber besser ein Bett und abends ein Bier als eine Parkbank." Das heisst so viel: nehmen wir.
Weiterhin mit Lächeln zeigt uns die Dame die bikegarage, den swimming pool und unsere Schlafgemächer. 3 Zimmer, Küche, Dusche, Balkon. Also wir könnten noch ein paar Leute zusätzlich unterbringen. 
Als wir die Sache entspannter und mit Humor betrachten, schlägt michel vor, heute die Küche zu nutzen und selbst zu kochen. Gesagt, getan fahren wir nochmals runter ins Dorf und besorgen Antipasti, Schinken, Käse, Tortellini, Brot, Bier etc... Entspannt genehmigen wir uns erst mal ein Bierchen auf dem Balkon, von dem aus man dem ganzen geselligen Treiben im Dorf wunderbar zusehen können.

Jedenfalls gibt es doch noch einen einen entspannten Abend mit wunderbarem Essen und reichlich isotonischen Getränken bei bester Musik, die immer besser wird, je weiter  der Abend voranschreitet.....


----------



## p100473 (9. Oktober 2019)

*Tag 8 Salent Galego- Gabas- Pyrenäen Nationlapark- Col de Somport- Etsault:   1.700 hm, 71 km, 6 h Fahrtzeit*

Der heutige Tag ist wieder dem Routenvorschlag von Frank Hartl entlehnt und - um es vorwegzunehmen- lohnt sich bzw. ist von den Bergen einmalig.

Nachdem wir unsere Luxussuite verlassen haben, radeln wir aber erst auf Teer zum Straßenpass Col de Portalet, 1.800 m hoch bzw. zur Grenze Spanien/Frankreich. Ebenso locker rollen wir das Tal hinunter, vorbei am schönen Lac de Fabreges bis zum kleinen Ort Gabas.
Ab hier wird es wieder interessanter. es folgt eine steile 400 hm Auffahrt zum Stausee Bious-Artigues. Dort ist ein großer Parkplatz und aufgrund des Wochenendes viele Leute.





Ab hier beginnt das Highlight des Tages die Auffahrt bzw. Aufstieg zum 2.165 m hohen Pass Col de Moines. Dabei hat man den Charakterberg, den doppelgipfeligen Pic du Midi Ossau, 2.885 m ständig im Blick.





















Da der Berg im Pyrenäen Nationalpark liegt, ist er für uns natürlich unerreichbar. Aber alleine der Anblick ist die Mühe des Aufstieges - ca. 1.000 hm - bei weitem wert. Wir kommen an zahlreichen wunderschönen Bergseen vorbei (Lac Roumassore, Lac Gentau u.a.). Sie sind immer wieder durch verschiedene Anstiegsetagen getrennt.
Kurz vor dem Pass kommen wir dann an der bewirtschafteten Hütte Rifuge d´Ayou vorbei.


----------



## p100473 (16. Oktober 2019)

Bei der weiteren Schiebestrecke zum höchsten Punkt des heutigen Tages, dem COL DE MOINES, 2.167 ziehen sich die Wolken bedenklich zusammen.












Aber ausser ein paar Tropfen bleiben wir so gut wie trocken.
Denn vom Col de moines geht es rasant auf Skipisten hinunter in den hässlichen Retortenskiort von Astun, 1.800 m, wo wir uns nun wirklich eine Kaffee-/Bierpause verdient haben. Schließlich ist es bereits 15 Uhr.





An einer der Skibars sitzen allerhand Touristen. Kein ruhiger Genuss, so dass wir bald weiterrollen zum bekannten Straßenpass COL DE SOMPORT.





Und schließlich weiter hinunter ins französische Valle Aspe, wo wir im Minidorf Etsault Unterkunft in einer gite finden, sehr spartanisch, dafür preisgünstig. In der Dorfwirtschaft gibt es ein sehr gutes Abendessen.









Ich glaube das war auch die einzige Übernachtung in Frankreich. Ehrlichgesagt ist auf der spanischen Seite das Preis-/Leistungsniveau erheblich besser und wir haben die spanische Lebensart liebgewonnen- trotz sprachlicher Defizite....


----------



## p100473 (17. Oktober 2019)

*Tag 9 Etsault/Lescun/Rif LÖaberout/Pso Azuns/Pso Lósque/Pierre St Martin/Izaba    60 km, 1.900 hm, 6 h Fahrtzeit, ca 2 h Schieben*

Diesen Tag haben wir von "Zorro" adaptiert. Um es vorwegzunehmen: einmalige Landschaft- ich glaube das wiederholt sich fast täglich- aber schwierige Pässe Pso Azuns/Pso l´Osque, vor allem eine etwas schwierige Seilstelle.... So jung wie Zorro sind wir halt nicht mehr....

Aber zunächst radeln wir in morgendlicher Frische von Etsault auf wenig befahrener Teerstraße in den schöne Ort Lescun. Dort gibts auch eine gite und ein gut sortiertes Geschäft. 

Weiter zur Rif Laberout auf ca. 1.400 m führt eine immer steiler werdende Teerpiste, die bis oben schon schwer zu treten ist. Als wir dort sind haben wir von Etsault schoin mal 800 hm geschafft. 















Die bleichen Berge erinnern ein wenig an die Dolomiten.

Schon bald hinter der Hütte geht es in den Talschluss und wir müssen schieben. An einer Alm geht der Weg Richtung Felswand und das bike muss auf den Rucksack. Aber der Weg zum Pass ist "gut tragbar".















Und nach den 400 hm stehen wir am Pso Azuns, 1.873 m.









Weiter oben geht es leicht bergab und die verkarstete Landschaft erinnert ein wenig an das "Steinerne Meer".














Der nächste Pass der Pso l´ osque, 1.920 ist nicht weit, viellicht nochmals 100 hm. Er ist markant durch einen großen Felsblock.











Aber wo geht der Weg weiter. wir gucken und sehen den Abstieg über eine Seilsicherung in der Felswand. das Problem ist, dass das Fixseil nicht fixiert ist sondern hängt und man sozus. ausschwingt- problematisch mit bike. Also klettere ich ohne bike runter, suche mir einen Standplatz und michel reicht mir die bikes zu. Alleine stelle ich mir das sehr schwierig vor. Wie immer gibts hiervon keine Bilder...

Nachdem wir wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen haben, geht der Weg im Auf und Ab, schiebend  über die Karsthochfläche Richtung Skigebiet Pierre St Martin. Und es ist sehr heiss....!


----------



## p100473 (19. Oktober 2019)

Nach der anstrengenden Durchquerung der Karsthochfläche spukt uns diese aus ins potthässliche Skigebiet von Pierre St Martin- natürlich kein Mensch weit und breit zu sehen.




Ich finde das Bild einmalig : die Einsamkeit des bikers in der gottverlassenen Sierra.... Was meint ihr?

Zu allem Überfluss fährt michel im Grobschotter auch noch einen Platten. Wir suchen das letzte bisschen Schatten in der Sierra.
Schließlich suchen wir im gottverlassenen St Martin noch eine Kneipe für was Flüssiges - es gibt noch eine!







Den ursprünglichen Plan, noch einen Tag weiter auf Zorros Spuren über Kakouetta/Larrau/Puerto Lazar zu biken verwerfen wir und biken über die Portilla Erraize, 1.593 m zurück nach Spanien und ewig weit das Valle Belagua hinunter ins schöne IZABA.

























Und natürlich gibts da eine wunderbare Unterkunft und abends auf der Dachterrasse beschließen wir diesen mal wieder - einmaligen Tag- in aller Ruhe mit einem kühlen Bierchen....




Ich finde die Kombination Michel im Hostal "Lola" das passt super zusammen...


----------



## stuntzi (20. Oktober 2019)

"Meine" Pässe funktionieren im allgemeinen besser, wenn man sie richtig rum befährt (azun, osque) . Die Abfahrt vom Tenedera nach Westen hab ich allerdings als halbwegs weglos aber größtenteils löchrig fahrbar in Erinnerung. Naja... lang ist's her...


----------



## p100473 (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich dachte immer, du entscheidest deine Strecken spontan. Oftmals ist die Richtung des Übergangs sekundär und wenn ich eine Runde plane, muss ich ja die Richtung nehmen, in der ich unterwegs bin - oder ich muss den Pass eben weglassen und Strasse nehmen. Aber da über jeden Berg ein Weg führt, nehmen wir meist lieber Wanderwege statt Straße und müssen mitunter Schiebestrecken in Kauf nehmen.

Bei Azun/L`ósque spielt die Richtung glaube ich keine große Rolle. Die Seilstelle hocheumeln stelle ich mir nicht einfach vor.  Und nach dem Azuns kannst du runter auch nicht viel fahren, denke ich.

Beim Tendenera mag  deine Richtung etwas besser sein, da die Schiebestrecke bis zum Pass wohl kürzer ist und man runter mehr fahren kann. Aber was solls, wir haben es überlebt, hatten gutes Wetter und schöne Berge.....

Danke für comment....
SG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (21. Oktober 2019)

Den Tenedera sind wir auch von Ost nach West. Das weglose Raufschleppen war schon mühsam, runter war's dann ganz ok. Azun / l'Osque hätte ich in eurer Richtung glaub ich nicht probiert, da hat man doch quasi überhaupt keine nennenswerte Abfahrt bis zum Skigebiet. Nach Osten runter fand ich's dagegen ausgesprochen nett. Obwohl... gegen Ende dann zu isohypsig im feuchten Wurzelwald, war das da? Naja, ein fahrerisches Pyrenäenhighlight ist die Kombi vermutlich in keiner Richtung.

Wie auch immer, Pyrenäen leisten.


----------



## p100473 (25. Oktober 2019)

Aber dafür sind beide Übergänge doch recht abenteuerlich ....und auch einsam. Allzu viele biker trifft man nicht.... Weniger als am Matterhorn....
Aber Abenteuer wird getoppt durch nun folgenden Tag...

*Tag 10 Isaba/Collada Estribiella, 2.050 m/Rif Oza/Puerto Escale/Col de Somport/Candanchu
2.500 hm, 65 km, 8 h reine Fahrtzeit, Schieben ca. 3 h*

Vor diesem Tourentag sollte man gut gefrühstückt haben, so wie wir im "Hostal Lola". Dafür bediehnt uns der nette Chef eine halbe Stunde vor dem allgemeinen Publikum höchstpersönlich.

Dann rollen wir erst mal völlig entspannt im kühlen Morgen durch das Valle Belabarze und über einen kleinen Straßenpass - völlig unbefahren- die Puerto de Navarra in den Weiler ZURIZA. das ist im Prinzip nur eine Campingplatzanlage.






Auf Schotter gehts weiter  auf dem GR 11- noch entspannt- bis zu einer Weggabelung. Diese zeigt uns, dass man entweder eine Nordvariante ins Oza Tal fahren kann bzw. gehen kann, die COLLADA PETRAFICHA, oder eine Südvariante, die collada ESTRIBIELLA. Beide Übergänge sind etwa 2.000 m hoch und man muss um 800 hm bewältigen. Wir entscheiden uns für die Südvariante, weil wir auf der Karte sehen, dass man dort bis zum Schiebebeginn noch ca. 300 hm auf Schotter hochfahren kann. Wahrscheinlich war dies die falsche Entscheidung.

Natürlich sind die 300 hm bis über eine riesige Schäferei mit mehr als 1.000 Schafen und Ziegen schnell befahren.











Nun geht es ans Schieben. Ok auch nur 500 hm. Allerdings geht der Weg zunächst durch etliche Trockentäler immer in "Schlingen" herum, ziemlich zeitaufwändig. Dann bei heftigem Gegenwind straight up immer steiler bis zum Passeinschnitt mit bike auf dem Rucksack. Die Berglandschaft ist herrlich und... einsam. Ich glaube das Wort einsam habe ich nun bereits an jedem Tag erwähnt....















Unterhalb des Passeinschnitts machen wir eine kurze Pause und genießen die Stille des Windes und --- die ruhige Einsamkeit.













Was den Tag so anstrengend macht, ist der nun folgende Abstieg ins Ozatal. Zunächst steil bergab über rutschigen Schotter stoßen wir nach einer Hangkante auf eine Seilstelle, die wir auch nur zu zweit mit Zureichen der bikes überwinden können. 








Dann folgt ein kleines Stück schöner Grastrail.... ich dachte mir noch... das geht sicher nicht so schön weiter....














Fluppps gehts über eine Hangkante und in einen bitterbösen Schotterhang, den wir durch Gestrüpp und Grobschotter so ca. 500 hm runterschieben müssen. Davon gibts keine Bilder - das sagt mal wieder alles .

Als wir den Campingplatz in Oza erreichen, sind wir ziemlich platt. Aber nach der Mittagspause und etlichen Kaltgetränken gehts schnell wieder aufwärts....


----------



## p100473 (26. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem heute: in Oza hatten wir noch nicht mal die Hälfte der heutigen Höhenmeter und es war schon 15 Uhr....
Also heisst es in die Pedale treten. Das ist aber leichter gesagt als getan, vor allem wenn die Sonne erbarmungslos vom Himmel brennt.
Die tritt die landschaftliche Schönheit des folgenden Abschnitts schnell in den Hintergrund. Es geht zuerst gemächlich das Tal des Rio Aragon hinauf. Nach vielleicht 10 km Piste wird der Weg ziemlich steil und überwindet ca. 300 hm über einen kleinen namenlosen Pass (1.650 m). 

Was jetzt kommt ist ein einmaliges landschaftliches highlight: der GR 11 führt über eine riesige vielleicht 3 km weite Hochweidefläche (Aguas Tuertas) bis wir schließlich  die PUERTO ESCALE, 1.663 m erreichen. 

























Ja, der Tag heute wird ziemlich lange und es heisst sich durchbeissen. Da bleibt wenig Zeit zum Fotografieren und Landschaft geniessen. Michel hat eine kurze Frust Attacke. Aber nach einem Päuschen sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. 
Wir passieren die Grenze nach Frankreich und auch die des Nationalparks. Zwangsweise heisst es hier schieben. Denn es uist durchaus möglich, dass die Ranger abkassieren. Aber wir sind schön brav und nach Erreichen einer Schotterpiste düsen wir hinab zur Passstraße Richtung COL DE SOMPORT.




Nun müssen wir nur noch die 500 hm hinauf zum Col de somport packen. Aber mit 2.000 hm in den Beinen und 9 h auf dem Bike mit nur einer Pause ist das leichter gesagt als getan. Ich soll vorfahren und das Quartier klarmachen. Einige ältere Rennradler mit Begleitfahrzeug sind in Sichtweite. Schnell bin ich aufgefahren. Aber ich habe mich wohl etwas übernommen. Denn plötzlich geht nichts mehr. Die Beine wollen nicht mehr, die Kehle verlangt nach einem Kaltgetränk und der Magen nach einem richtigen Essen. Ich versuche es mit einem Gel und langsamen Pedalieren. Die Rennradler kommen näher. Ich halte an ihrem Begleitfahrzeug und mache der Dame klar, was ich will : "Agua". Ich habe mich offensichtlich verständlich ausgedrückt und sie füllt meine Trinkflasche gerne auf. Ich schaffe es langsam, aber noch vor den Rennradlern zur Passhöhe und nach einem Cola geht die Sache auch wieder besser. Aber ohne ein gescheites Frühstück hätte ich wohl nur noch schieben können. "Flasche leer... da machst du nix mehr!"

Langsam rolle ich die paar Kilometer hinunter nach CANDANCHU und mache ein Quartier in einem älteren Hotel klar. Dort sind wir sehr gut untergebracht und werden hervorragend verpflegt. Die Hütte ist auch mit der spanischen RR Gruppe proppevoll. Michel kommt gerade mal 10 min später und ist mit meiner Auswahl sehr zufrieden. Unser erster Gang ist in die Kantine nach einem Bier. Der zweite Gang in die Dusche (auch mit einem Bier) . Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir uns heute etliche Flaschen verdient haben auf diesen tollen, anstrengenden Tag. 








Wir haben jetzt gerade mal die Hälfte unserer Tour....
Es gibt also noch viele weitere Erlebnisse. Wollt ihr die auch noch lesen und die Bilder sehen?

Wir haben uns wirklich eine tolle Tour zusammengestellt. Wenn es in den Bergen nicht noch so viel Neues zu entdecken gäbe, wir würden sie - mit kleinen Änderungen - gerne nochmals biken. Eine volle runde und geile Sache. Wer die Pyris nicht so gefahren ist , hat im Leben was verpasst, Alter!


----------



## p100473 (27. Oktober 2019)

*Tag 11  Candanchu/Pso virgen+ pso Iguacel/Larres     1.550 hm, 60 km, 6 h Fahrtzeit*

Aufgrund der wahnsinnigen Hitze , die auch die nächsten Tage andauert mit um die 40 gr, gibts heute ein eingeschränktes Bikeprogramm. Ich bin ja wenig wärmeempfindlich. Aber 40 gr ist einfach zu viel und wahrscheinlich auch nicht gesund.

Nach einem wunderbaren Frühstück steigen wir noch in morgendlicher Kühle in einen Trail ein, der von Candanchu so ca. 500 hm südlich, abwärts Richtung Jaca geht. Der Weg entspricht i.W. dem Jakobsweg und ist sehr abwechslungsreich, schmal, aber gut fahrbar, es geht auch ab und an mal wieder leicht bergauf. Super!























Wir passieren auch CANFRANC ESTACION, einen riesigen Bahnhof aus dem Jahre 1920, der einst als Knotenpunkt einer Strecke Paris/Madrid gedacht war. Doch die Planungen erwiesen sich als sinnentfremdet und das Gebäude wird nur noch aus Gründen des Denkmalschutzes erhalten.




Im weiteren Verlauf der Strecke kommt uns eine riesige Schafherde mit mehreren Tausend Tieren entgegen.








Schließlich kommen wir in das kleine Städtchen Villanua, wo wir kurz Pause machen und uns verpflegen. Denn danach geht es in absolute Pyrenäen Einsamkeit bis zum Abend..... durch verlassene (deshabitado) Dörfer und Sielungen.




Unsre Strecke wendet sich nach Osten und es ist brütend heiß.







Bei normalen temperaturen wäre die Auffahrt von vielleicht 500 hm zum Pass VIRGEN IGUACEL AUF Schotterpiste überhaupt kein Problem. Wir schleppen uns von einem Schattenplatz zum nächsten. Zunächst sind es Kiefernwälder , die uns ein wenig Schatten geben. Je höher wir kommen, desto geringer wird die Vegetation.





Schließlich erreichen wir die Passhöhe in 1.500 m Höhe. Wir haben einen herrlichen Blick auf die ca. 3.000 m hohen Berge im Norden.













Nach kurzem Auf und Ab stürzen wir uns in eine anspruchsvolle Trailabfahrt, die uns letztlich im valle Accumuer am Rio Aurin ausspukt. Eine Brücke führt uns über den beinahe trockengefallenen Fluss....


----------



## p100473 (31. Oktober 2019)

Als wir schließlich in LARRES eine Kneipe sehen, abgedunkelt, damit die Hitze nicht so stark eindringt, und nach etlichen Radlern entschließen wir uns hier zu bleiben statt in der Wärme und bei Feierabendverkehr noch nach BIESCAS WEITERZURADELN. 




 Das örtliche "Sporthotel" gibt uns den Rahmen. Allerdings bleibt uns schleierhaft, was daran "Sport" gewesen sein soll....




Blick auf die Sierra Buyan im Abendlicht.




Im Diner Raum....










Das etwas karge Frühstück am nächsten Morgen..... Na ja, bis Biescas gehts nur 20 km flach.


----------



## p100473 (1. November 2019)

*Tag 12 Larres/ Puerto cotefablo, Straßenpass 1.428 m/Broto/Fanlo/Buerba/Escalona   90 km, 1.600 hm, 6 h Fahrtzeit*

Aufgrund der Hitze und der weiteren Etappeneinteilung ist Tag 12 ein Übergangstag, der eigentlich ausschließlich auf Nebenstraßen stattfindet. Aber 90 km bei 40 gr reichen .....

Also, nach dem kleinen Frühstück reissen wir die 25 km von Larres in die Kleinstadt BIESCAS- erscheint uns fast schon als Großstadt- schnell runter und verpflegen uns . Zusätzlöich gibts Kaffee + Frühstück.

Offroad fahren wir südlich der N 260 bis etwa JESERO. Dann gibts keine Alternative mehr zur Puerto de Cotefablo als die Passstraße, die zum Glück wenig befahren ist. 

Die Gegend südlich davon über die Punbta la Patrias/Collada tres Cruzes/Bergua haben wr vor etwa 20 jahren bei unserer ersten Pyrenäen Tour erkundet. Das war damals eine ziemlich zeitaufwändige Sache- allerdings damals noch ohne Navi und mit weitaus schlechterer Technik....













Ungefähr 600 hm bis zum Cotefablo....

Auf der anderen Passeite rollts natürlich ratzfatz runter vorbei an Viu bis in die nächst größere Stadt nach BROTO.

Wenn manm mehr Zeit hätte, würde mich interessieren, ob schon mal jemand auf dem GR 15 südlich des Cotefablo über die verlassenen Dörfer (deshabitado) Otal/Yosa/Oto gewandert ist oder das bike mit hatte....
 Heute haben wir dafür keine Power. Denn ab Mittag wird es wieder unerträglich heiß....










Wir entschließen uns , nach Broto und von Sarvise eine Nebenstraße nach Fanlo hochzukurbeln.
Nach etwa 600 hm oben angekommen, machen wir in einer schönen Kneipe Pause und stellen fest, dass wir bei unserer Tour vor 20 Jahren auch schon mal saßen und den wunderschönen Ausblick genossen haben.










Man blickt auf die Berge südlich des Ordesa Nationalparks, z.B. die Puyo di Mondicieto, 2.382 m....


----------



## p100473 (2. November 2019)

Da die Straße von Escalona durch den berühmten ANISCLO CANYON im Nationalpark liegt und nur als Einbahnstraße , nämlich Richtung Nerin zugelassen ist, nehmen wir die Alternative über Vio und Buerba. Das sind nochmals ca. 250 hm Auffahrt mit wunderbaren Blicken in den Anisclo Canyon.




























Auch wenn wir Straße fahren, ist die Fahrt über die ca. 1.200 m Hochebene wunderschön mit Blicken auf das  malerisch liegende Buerba. Und vor allem kühlt hier oben noch der Fahrtwind....







Das ändert sich als wir nach Escalona runterdüsen, das am Schnittpunkt von Rio Yesa/Rio Cinca liegt: es ist wie wenn man in einen Heizofen fährt. 
Escalona besteht ja nur aus ein paar Häusern, davon 2 Hotels. Daraus kann man schon erkennen, dass es hier einigen Tourismus aufgrund Nationalpark und Anisclo Schlucht gibt.

Wir sind froh, als der Abend kommt und wir auf der Terrasse zu Abend essen können.


----------



## p100473 (2. November 2019)

*Tag 13 Escalona/Lafortunada/Tella/Wasserkanaltrail, Canal de Cinca/Bielsa  : 1.100 hm, 40 km, 5 h Fahrtzeit, davon 2 h Schieben*

Die nächsten Tage wirds wieder alpiner und somit auch interessanter, befinden wir uns doch auf den Spuren von Lukas. Der kennt die schönen Trails.....

Natürlich kommt nach der Hitze auch mal ein wenig Abkühlung und Regen. Dementsprechend ist der "CANAL DE CINCA" - ein trail hoch oben in der Steilwand rutschig und da es dort einige hundert Meter abwärts geht, müssen wir langsam tun und aufpassen. Als wir gegen 15 Uhr in Bielsa ankommen, müssen wir für heute Schluss machen, da der lange Anstieg des nächsten Tages zum PSO LOS CABALLOS nicht mehr möglich ist.

Gleich hinter Escalona biegen wir auf die Alternative zur Straße nach Lafortunada. Da gibts nämlich einen wunderschönen Trail östlich des Rio Cinca, der allerdings ziemlich Zeit kostet.













Nachdem wir den Rio Cinca bei lafortunada gequert haben, müssen wir ein paar Kilometer zurück fahren, bis wir auf die Nebenstraße treffen, die nach Tella führt.

Da gehts dann schon mal 700 hm aufwärts in gleichmäßiger Steigung.






Und dann biegen wir auf den legendären Sentiero DEL CINCA ab. Zuerst ist es ein Zufahrtsweg, der aber schon bald in die Steilwand hochgeht, wo mal eine Wasserleitung verlaufen ist. Immer wieder erwischen wir Talblicke. Wir befinden uns vielleicht 500 hm über dem Talgrund.
Viele Stücke sind fahrbar. Aber es kommen immer wieder Engstellen und Wurzeln. Da es keine Sicherung gibt, steigen wir öfters mal ab, weil - wie gesagt- es geht einige hundert Meter steil abwärts- Fahrfehler sind verboten! Zumal die Sache durch den einsetzenden Regen schwieriger wird.


----------



## p100473 (2. November 2019)

Ein besonders markanter Punkt ist ein Tunneldurchbruch etwa in der Hälfte des Weges, sowie kurz danach ein Hangabrutsch (mit Sperrband). Bei der Umleitungsstrecke gibts mal wieder eine kleine Kletterstelle- aber zu zweit kein großes Problem. Nur nicht runterschauen!!




























Insgesamt sind es von Tella ca. 20 km und man muss mindestens 3 h für die Strecke rechnen.

Die letzten Kilometer mit Abstieg/Abfahrt nach Bielsa...








In Bielsa setzt sich das Schauerwetter fort. Abends können wir noch draußen essen. Aber nachts gibts ziemlich Regen und Gewitter.
Da wir morgen ein ziemliches Programm mit 2 hohen Pässen haben, wollen wir früh los und haben unser Frühstück im Laden gekauft. Aber dieser Plan wird durch das Wetter durchkreuzt.....
Erst mal schlafen wir wunderbar ruhig und hören die Tropfen an Fenster und Dach....




Es war schon ein bemerkenswerter Tag heute, dem noch zahlreiche weitere folgen sollten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (3. November 2019)

*Tag 14 Bielsa/Pso los caballos, 2.314 m/Plan/Collada Sahun, 2.000 m/Sahun  2.500 hm/70 km/ 8 h Fahrtzeit, davon Schieben ca. 3 h*

Als wir morgens um 6 Uhr aufstehen und unser Frühstück zu uns nehmen, zieht noch ein gewaltiges Gewitter vorbei. Mir schwant Übles. Aber michel- der harte Hund- bläst zum Aufbruch. Also rein in die Regenklamotten und auf die bikes . Start um 7 Uhr ist gut!

Und als wir die noch kaum befahrene Talstraße hoch nach Norden entlang des Rio Barrosa führt- sie führt zum Bielsa Tunnel nach Frankreich- hört der Regen tatsächlich zeitweise auf. Nach ca 5 km geht dann ein Schotterweg nach Osten/GR 11 der zum PSO LOS CABALLOS führt. Das sind schlappe 1.200 hm und mindestens 3 h. Die Passauffahrt bekommt von mir  am heutigen Tag die "Gelbe Zitrone" für die beschissenste Auffahrt der Tour. Sakrisch steil und kaum zu treten, weiter oben Gegenwind und in Regenkleidung einfach scheußlich. Oberhalb des Passes ist Neuschnee zu sehen.













Wie ihr seht kommt mal kurzzeitig die Sonne raus als wir etwa auf halber Strecke an einem kleinen Stausee vorbeikommen- also raus aus den Schwitzklamotten...





Weiter oben geht die Piste in weitausladenden Kehren bis zur Passhöhe. Wenn es nicht so kalt und windig wäre, müsste es richtig schön sein hier oben.













 Als ich auf michel an einer Hütte nach der Passhöhe eine Weile warte, macht der Himmel wieder zu und es wird arschkalt.








Nach einem kleinen Stück fahrbarem Trail geht der GR 11 nochmals in einen Gegenanstieg über und es beginnt richtig zu schütten. 
zum Glück dauert der Regen nicht lange und weiter unten wird es auch wieder wärmer.








Von hier aus ist der Trail zum Glück weitgehend fahrbar . Nach Plan sind es immerhin 15 km und 1.200 hm abwärts. 
Hier ist es von der Temperatur richtig angenehm. zum Glück hat der Dorfladen geöffnet und wir können uns verpflegen, die Kleidung etwas in den Wind hängen.

Allzu lange können wir uns keine Pause gönnen, da wir noch 1.000 hm über die COLLADA SAHUN müssen. der Weg dorthinauf ist aber wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren, gleichmäßige Steigung auf Schotter.











Blick auf Plan vom Weg zur Collada Sahun...


----------



## p100473 (3. November 2019)

Oben an der Collada Sahun...







Die Abfahrt hinunter nach Sahun bzw. Richtung Benasque ist dafür eine der geilsten der Tour: 1.000 hm und 10 km.

Zunächst bis zu einem Wasserfall auf einem Wiesenweg...








An einer Hütte beginnt der Einstieg in den trail. Zuerst noch etwas verblockt wird er immer besser fahrbar und richtig flowig. 







Unsere Unterkunft in Sahun ist etwas schwierig zu finden. Das Hotel in Sahun direkt ist voll. Aber die Chefin telefoniert und vermittelt uns weiter. Wahrscheinlich ist es aufgrund der abseitigen Lage nicht ausgebucht. Denn die Gegend um Benasque ist nun mal eine Touri Gegend. 
Und nachdem wir heute mal so schlappe 12 h unterwegs waren, ist der Magen leer und das Bier zum Feierabend ist auch ziemlich nötig- auch wenn es dort nur Dosenbier gibt, aber immerhin....

So schön sieht der See zwischen Sahun und Benasque am nächsten Tag aus: es gibt Kaiserwetter beimn wohl eindrucksvollsten Übergang der Tour  über die Porte de Benasque an Tag 15.....


----------



## p100473 (8. November 2019)

*Tag 15 Sahun/Puerto de Benasque, 2.445 m/artigue aubes/Col de Bareges, 1.750 m/Bossost
65 km, 2.100 hm, 6.5 h Fahrtzeit, Schieben/Tragen ca. 2 h*

Nach dem Regen ist der Himmel heute wunderbar gereinigt. Bilderbuchwetter! Gerade richtig für den Hammerübergang über die Porte de Benasque. Einer der Traumpässe der Pyrenäen, direkt gegenüber des höchsten Pyrenäen-Gipfels, vom Aneto!





Erst rollen wir gemütlich durch den Touristenort BENASQUE, entlang des Rio Esero.








Kurz hinter Benasque, an einem Campingplatz zweigt rechts eine Schotterpiste ab, die uns in ständigem Auf und Ab ca. 700 hm hoch bis zum Hospital de Benasque, einem großen noblen Hotel führt.





















Bis dorthin führt auch die öffentliche Straße auf der anderen Seite der Piste. Danach geht es nur noch mit Bussen ein kleines Stück weiter in ein weites Hochtal. Viele Wanderer sind hier unterwegs, zumal es die höchsten und schönsten Berge der Pyrenäen, aufgereiht wie an einer Perlenschnur hat: der POSSETS, 3369 m/ der MALADETA, 3.308 m und eben der ANETO, 3.403 m. Ein kleiner Restgletscher ist ihm noch geblieben. Aber lange wird dieser nicht mehr überdauern können....











Bald schon zweigt der steile Wanderweg zur Porte de Benasque ab. ca. 700 hm sind zu schieben, teils zu tragen. 








Herrliche Blicke auf Aneto und Maladeta.....











Nach etwa der Hälfte der Strecke teilt sich der Weg: der östlich Abzweig führt über die Puerto de Piccada, 2.468 m. Er führt durch das Artiga de Lin Tal ins schöne Val d´Aran.





Der Pass ist der Einschnitt in der Bildmitte. Vor 20 Jahren sind wir auf unserer ersten Pyrenäen Querung dort rüber- bei dichtem Nebel. Na ja, da ist es heute schöner. Weil die beste Jahreszeit für die Pyrenäen ist Anfang Juli- vor der Sommerhitze.

Nach dem Abzweig wird der Weg kurz flacher und man kann sogar ein Strück fahren. Man kann jetzt den Einschnitt, die Scharte der Porte de Benasque sehen, wo wir gleich obenstehen- na ja in ca. 1 Stunde....


----------



## p100473 (9. November 2019)

Also der Blick in die Benasque Scharte, zugleich Grenzübergang nach Frankreich. Das kleine "V" rechts=östlich des Bergzahnes. Der Bergzahn ist der Pic de Sauvegarde, 2.738 m.







Da ist natürlich einiges los an Wanderern und Bergläufern. Aber ein Platzerl oben findet sich immer. Die Franzosen und Spanier sind gegenüber bikern vollkommen entspannt und freundlich. Deshalb sind wir auch so gerne dort. Überall gibts tolle Motive: auf spanischer Seite der Restgletscher des Aneto, natürlich der schmale Felsdurchbruch selbst und auf französischer Seite die geile Serpentinenabfahrt zum Abri de France und den Bergsee Bounis de France.


















Dann kommt michel auch schon rauf.... in seiner unnachahmlichen Schiebetechnik.







Bei der Abfahrt ist für uns natürlich nicht alles fahrbar. Einige Kehren sind halt sehr eng und gerölldurchsetzt. Aber es ist ein wahnsinniger 
1.000 hm Bergab Ritt.





Also los in die geile Abfahrt























Natürlich ist die Hütte in Frankreich proppevoll. Aber eine kleine Pause haben wir uns jetzt schon verdient. Denn der Tag heute ist ja bei weitem noch nicht am Ende. Es stehjen noch 25 km/700 hm zum Col de Bareges (sehr einsam) und die Schlussabfahrt in unser geiles Quartier nach Bossost an....


----------



## p100473 (9. November 2019)

Das ist das französische Hospiz!





Von dort fährt man kurz auf Forstweg bergab bis es schon wieder in die nächste Steigung geht. Nach einigen hundert hm dann unvermittelt über einen Weideweg, der schließlich in den Anstieg zum Barreges Pass führt. Wegen der Viehtritt "Schäden" - es sind ja keine Schäden, weil das Vieh vor den Bikern war- ist der Aufstieg größtenteils zu schieben.







Und oben natürlich so eine weitere Besonderheit der Pyrenäen: eine riesige Herde von Pferden, wo man sich fragt, was die Spanier so mit diesen wunderschönen Kaltblutgäulen machen. Sind übrigens meist sehr neugierig und gar nicht scheu.








Wer da kommt, könnte ja auch ein Artgenosse sein....










So jetzt haben wir den Tag fast schon im Sack. Es geht nur noch eine sich ewig hinziehende 1.000 hm Abfahrt in die Kleinstadt BOSSOST IM VALLE d´´Aran.
















Hier hatten wir bereits während der Fahrt ein schönes Quartier reserviert, das ich von früher kannte, die HOSTERIA CATALANA. Wir waren einige der wenigen Gäste.
Abendessen muss man  im Ort. das ist  kein Problem, weil es genug gute Gasthäuser gibt. Wunderbar Abendessen auf der Piazza Centrale, draußen und man wird nur am Rande als Touri wahrgenommen.














Der Hit in diesem Hotel ist das Frühstück . Man kommt in den Früstücksraum, völlig alleine und auf mehreren Tischen ist alles angerichtet , was man sich vorstellen kann. Ich kann das nicht alles aufzählen. Seht selbst.... Also ich hatte noch kein solches Frühstück.








Übrigens: den auch dort stehenden Vino rosso haben wir nicht probiert.....


----------



## p100473 (10. November 2019)

*Tag 16 Bossost/Coret varados 2.050 m/BagerguePlan de Beret 1.900 m/Esterri Aneu
86 km, 2.300 hm, 6.5 h Fahrtzeit, Schieben 0 !!*

Wir haben heute nichts zu schieben. Es ist also nichts alpin. und trotzdem ist es ein sehr anstrengender da langer Tag. Bei bestem Sommerwetter eine tolle Landschaftstour.

Nach dem einmaligen Frühstück rollt es von Bossost auf einer kaum befahrenen Nebenstraße gleich mal viele viele Kehren bergauf... mit Blick auf die grünen Berghänge des Valle d´Aran.


















Nach dem ersten Pass folgt eine kleine Abfahrt über einen netten trail nach VILLAMOS.













 Nun folgt eine ewig lange Auffahrt im Valardos Tal - Rio Varados- ca. 20 km und 1.000 hm bis zum über 2.000 m hohen Varrados Pass (Coret de Varrados), wobei der Pass nur ein Hügel ist. 
Bis ca. 1.700 m geht es auf einer wenig befahrenen Teerstraße, die dann unvermittelt an einem großen Parkplatz endet. Immer wieder haben wir wunderbare Ausblicke auf die Restgletscher der Maladeta.










Dann geht der Weg in eine Sandpiste über, die sich letztlich auf den Varados Pass schraubt, nochmals so ca. 400 hm.











Ihr seht, es ist mal wieder eine einmalige Landschaft und ein goldig blauer Pyrenäen Himmel. Und vor allem--- ausser uns keine Menschen und keine weiteren Biker! Kein so Bike Rummel wie auf Nordalpenpässen oder -Hütten.

Entsprechend nutzen wir die Ruhe für eine kleine Siesta- schließlich ist es schoin wieder Mittag.













Nach der Abfahrt in ein wunderschönes Hochtal folgt die eigentliche Mittagspause im "pittoresken Blumendorf" Bagergue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (10. November 2019)

Auf dem Weg nach Bagergue.....
















Hier haben wir allerdings erst etwa die Hälfte der heutigen Strecke. Noch stehen ca. 600 hm bis zum PLAN DE BERET an.
Klar was sind schon lächerliche 600 hm.....? Aber wenn man bis mittag schon 1.700 hm in den Beinen hat und die Mittagshitze brütet, sieht die Sache anders aus...

Aber was solls. Vom Jammern wird die Strecke nicht kürzer und flacher. Also wieder in den Rhythmus kommen. 

Ein steiler Schotterweg führt zum Pass am Plan de Beret- einer Hochweidefläche mit Skigebiet. Unten im Tal liegt Salardu und weiter oben noch ein hässliches Skiressort mit Häusern, die überhaupt nicht in die Gegend passen. Aus der Ferne grüsst nochmals das Maladeta Massiv.

















Vom Plan de Beret gehts jetzt nur noch bergab- praktisch 40 km- wie im Rausch. Fehlt nur noch, dass es ein trail wäre. Aber man kann nicht alles haben.




Es geht durch Wälder, dann wieder über Freiflächen und das einzig Bemerkenswerte auf dem langen Weg nach ESTERRI ist die große Gite von MONTGARRI, die fast wie ein Kloster aussieht.

















Als wir gegen 18 Uhr in Esterri einlaufen reichts uns für heute. Unser Hotel erinnert eher an eine Jugendherberge und ist nicht gerade der Hit. Aber was solls . Hauptsache etwas zu Essen und isotonische Kaltgetränke.





Tja, unsere Tour neigt sich leider schon dem Ende zu. Nur noch 4 Tage. Aber 2 highlights haben wir noch- eines davon mit dem Puigmal , dem mit knapp 3.000 m höchsten sinnvoll mit dem bike anfahrbaren Punkt in den Pyris. Dem fiebern wir noch entgegen bzw. sparen uns für den kräftezehrenden Anstieg noch ein paar Körner auf. Seid gespannt....


----------



## p100473 (15. November 2019)

*Tag 17 Esterri/Le CaLBO, 2.300 m/Ribera de cardos/Alins      45 km, 1.600 hm, 5 h Fahrtzeit, Schieben ca 1 h*

Man merkt es geht dem Tourende zu: wir haben heute nur 1 Berg- aber dafür einen knackigen, den CALBO!  Also 1 Steigung mit 1.600 hm und dann 1 Abfahrt mit 1.300 hm. Derr Rest ist Ausrollen. Dafür brauchen wir etwa 5 Stunden - mit Siesta am Gipfel.





Los gehts in Esterri mit einem typisch spanischen Frühstück.- etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.





Nach ein paar Kilometer auf Teer, zweigen wir links ab ins Gelände und folgen einer Schotterpiste für ca. 3 h /1.200 hm bergauf- natürlich kein Mensch zu sehen.
























Der Gipfel ist jetzt nicht der große Hit: verunstaltet durch eine Sendemast, kein Felsaufbau, sondern eine Graskuppe. Aber trotzdem hat er etwas- natürlich schön einsam.


----------



## p100473 (16. November 2019)

Die Abfahrt oder besser gesagt der Abstieg ist----interessant.
der erste Teil geht einen sakrisch steilen, mit Latschen und Felsrinnen durchsetzten Hang hinunter- da sind für uns nur Teile fahrbar. Aber trotzdem sind auch die Wanderstrecken und natürlich Landschaft und Wetter toll!














Aber nach einem Geländeknick biegen wir auf einen sehr schönen trail ein, der uns bis in das Dorf  Estaon führt. Ein Dorf fast wie im Mittelalter, in dem die Zeit stehengeblieben zu sein scheint. Der Trail ist im oberen Teil sehr flowig und geht weiter unten in eine Mulattiera, einen Plattenweg über. Sehr sehr geil.....! Michel ist begeistert.

































Und der trail geht weiter talauswärts bis ins Haupttal auf die L 504 und den Marktflecken Ribera de Cardos. Nachdem es bereits nach 14 Uhr ist, haben wir uns erst mal was zu trinken verdient und knallen uns gleich an der Hauptstraße in ein schönes Straßencafe. Ein Gefühl wie im Film. Als wir wieder los wollen, merke ich dass ich einen Platten habe. Kein Wunder bei den dornendurchsetzten Wegen, auf denen wir stundenlang gefahren sind. Eine der wenigen Pannen! Ist schnell repariert, besser als wenn es oben in der Pampa gewesen wäre. Ein Problem habe ich immer: ich bekomme mit meiner Lezyne Pumpe nie so viel Luft rein, dass der Mantel richtig auf das Felgenhorn ploppt.  Sobald man auf Teer schneller als 30-40 km/h fährt, hat es eine dermaßene Unwucht..... Was sagen die Spezialisten, gibts da einen Trick? Eine CO2 Kartusche mitnehmen, ist mir klar. Aber die fällt immer dem Gepäckmanagement zum Opfer. Versuche an der Tankstelle sind auch gescheitert....
Es gibt nun 2 Varianten, um ins weiter östlich liegende Vall Ferrera zu kommen: nochmals ca. 1.000 hm, teils sehr sehr steil über die Sierra de Costalux nach Areu.





Oder einfach die Umfahrung auf Nebenstraße nach Alins. Weiter geht es am folgenden Tag über die Port de Cabus (2.300 m) nach Andorra.
Da es bereits spät ist, wählen wir die 2. Variante.


----------



## p100473 (16. November 2019)

In Alins checken wir im Hotel Montana ein. Wir dachten das passt zu unserer  Tour. Das war eine gute Wahl . es ist eines dieser wunderbaren spanischen Landhotels, ohne Tourismus mit bester Verpflegung, Höflichkeit, ohne Wellness Schnickschnack. Einfach bestens!
Als wir um 20 Uhr- für spanische Verhältnisse früh, aber uns knurrt der Magen- in den Esssalon kommen, sind wir die ersten Gäste. Später kommen noch ein paar weitere. So hat Michel Zeit alles zu inspizieren- bis sein Bier kommt.








Da wir zuerst alleine da sind, geht es mit dem Essen Schlag auf Schlag...

Gruß aus der Küche...




Erster Gang....




Lammkoteletts sind in Spanien oftmals eine gute Wahl...




Nachtisch....




Digestiv....




17 tage Pyrenäen hinterlassen auch Spuren im Kalorienhaushalt....

Ein highlight aber haben wir noch, für den sich das Dranbleiben in diesem Kanal durchaus lohnt: den Puigmal!! an Tag 20.

Und : das Wetter bleibt so genial und nicht mehr so schwül....


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (17. November 2019)

Wirklich toller Reisebericht mit supertollen Bildern. Danke für´s Mitnehmen.


----------



## p100473 (17. November 2019)

Super wenn es euch gefällt.......

*Tag 18 Alins /Port de Cabus/Os de Civis      50 km/1.500 hm/4 h Fahrtzeit*

der heutige Tag ist nur ein Übergangstag. Andorra ist so ein Zwangswechsel. Ich weiß nicht, ob andere Pyrenäenfahrer da Umfahrungsmöglichkeiten kennen. Ursprünglich wollten wir in ARCAVELL übernachten, was schon wieder auf spanischer Seite auf 1.600 m liegt. Aber leider war es ausgebucht.

Von Alins geht es ein schönes ruhiges Tal nach Osten hoch zum Port de Cabus, dem 2.300 m hohen Grenzpass nach Andorra.





Das sind 1.300 hm und 20 km. Das dauert bis mittags....

Das Tal ist schön beschattet und es geht lange Zeit an einem Bächlein entlang. Wie so oft sieht man viele Pferde. Etwa in der Mitte der Auffahrt ist ein Weiler mit einer alten Kapelle. Da waren mal ein paar Wanderer.







Kuh und Kälbchen liefen noch in Alins auf der Dorfstraße.....Nett.












Der Wegebelag wechselt auf Schotter und es wird steiler. Die Piste schwingt sich in weitausladenden Kehren bis zur Passhöhe und allmählich wechselt das Grün der Matten und es wird felsiger. Alles wunderbar ruhige Weidelandschaft.


























Und endlich geschafft......


----------



## p100473 (17. November 2019)

Wir rollen auf der andorranischen Panoramastraße ein ganzes Stücke bergab. An einer Skistation geht ein Schotterweg bergab, der uns wieder mal ins spanische OS DE CIVIS führt- uns bekannt durch die Übernachtung an Tag 2.







 Kurz nach dieser kleinen Abfahrt geht die Piste in einen trail über, der an der Grenze Andorra/Spanien eine etwas heikle Passage enthält, wo man aufpassen muss, am Steilhang nicht in den Bach zu rutschen wegen der Schmalheit des Pfades. Einfach etwas aufpassen, dann geht das schon.




Und dann sind wir auch schon wieder in Os de Civis. Heute trinken wir dort nur kurz Kaffee und telefonieren alle Unterkünfte ab, die in Frage kommen, um überall Absagen zu bekommen und uns dann zu entscheiden, eben in Andorra etwas suchen zu müssen.




Also bergab nach Andorra.....











In der Tourist Info drückt uns eine hektische Madame einen Katalog in die Hand, wir sollen daraus eben suchen.
So geraten wir in ein etwas abgehalftertes Hotel, das von der Unterkunft her ok ist. Aber das Essen ist unter unserem Limit, vor allem weil es gestern in Alins so genial war. Auf Details verzichte ich mal. Mir ist nur noch die antiquierte Bar im Stil des englischen Kolonialismus in Erinnerung, die uns als Ort für einen "Absacker" bzw. Desinfektion dient.....
Was solls- wir haben auch dies überlebt.


----------



## p100473 (23. November 2019)

*Tag 19 Andorra/Taltendre/Puigcerda     92 km, 2.300 hm, 6 h reine Fahrtzeit, keine Schiebestrecken!*

So langsam geht es zum "Finale furioso" - 3 Wochen Pyrenäen das klingt so lange. Aber jetzt am Ende sind wir fast traurig, dass es schon zu Ende gehen soll.

Nach diesem etwas langweiligen Abend in Andorra und einem dazu passenden schlechten Frühstück sind wir froh, dass wir uns an einem herrlichen Tag wieder in den Sattel schwingen dürfen und von Andorra hochkurbeln Richtung Osten.... zunächst in Kehren 1.200 hm hoch zum Rif Rabassa, 2.100 m, wo alles vor 3 Wochen begonnen hat.





Vorbei an zahlreichen Tabakfeldern....








Oben ein kleines Päuschen.... michel ist aber auch gleich da.




Dann geht es auf diese verkarstete Hochebene im Grenzgebiet Andorra /Spanien mit ihren Sandpisten in ständigem Auf und Ab und grobem Schotter, was auch viele Körner kostet.




 Aber wunderbar weiten Weideflächen- das Vieh ist nirgends gegattert.











Am höchsten Punkt sind wir schon wieder auf 2.300 m. Wir nehmen in Gedanken schon mal Abschied von dieser wunderschönen Landschaft.
Sitzen und genießen...










 Dann eine ewig lange Abfahrt über viele kleine Bergnester, bis wir wiéder im Haupttal sind bei Bellver de Cerdanya, entlang des Flusses El Segue. Und tatsächlich treffen wir da oben mal ein paar Spaziergänger- mit Pferd.








Die restlichen 30 km sind dann nur noch Strecke machen bis Puigcerda, große Streckenalternativen gibts keine und die 2.000 hm haben wir auch bereits überschritten.  Ich glaube, das war der Tag mit der weitesten Streckenlänge.












Bzgl. Quartier erkundigen wir uns im Tourist office und gelangen schließlich zum HOTEL TERMINUS, also Bahnhofskneipe. Die Zimmer sind zweckmäßig und sauber. Essen müssen wir auswärts. Also machen wir noch einen Ausflug in die sehenswerte Altstadt von Puigcerda. Zur ALTSTADT kommt man mit einem Aufzug....


----------



## p100473 (23. November 2019)

Puigcerda lohnt auf alle Fälle einen Besuch: brodelndes Ambiente als Gegensatz zu den ganzen "Tagen der Stille" in den Bergen. Und trotz allem Trubel doch so normal und wenig touristisch versaut. Spanien live!








 Großeinkauf für den Puigmal.....

Dementsprechend super ist unser Abendessen. Rangiert unter den TOP 5 der Tour. 











Darauf sollte es sich morgen aufbauen lassen..... Ein zufriedenstellender Abend.


----------



## p100473 (1. Dezember 2019)

*Tag 20 Puigcerda/Puigmal/Queralbs      2.000 hm, 65 km, 6 h Fahrtzeit , Schieben ca. 1.5 h*

Also ich hatte es angekündigt, der letzte Tag war nochmals ein highlight. Dank Zorro auf den Puigmal. Dabei ist es gar nicht so schwer hochzukommen- mit ein wenig  Ausdauer. Denn der Puigmal ist knapp an die 3.000 m und Puigcerda liegt auf ca. 1.100 m Höhe.
Es gibt dort oben sicher noch einiges an Tourenmöglichkeiten. Vielleicht können einige Experten sich mal einbringen, welche Routen man befahren kann-  wir hatten leider keine Zeit mehr dafür , das auszuprobieren Deshalb hatte ich zu Beginn bereits gesagt: 3 Wochen waren einfach zu kurz.

Aber Vorsicht: das Kloster Nuria - 500 hm im NO unterhalb vom Puigmal-  ist bei den Spaniern ein absolut geschätzter Wanderort. Also nicht am Wochenende dort oben rumkurven und nicht von Queralbs hoch. Denn es gibt eine Schmalspurbahn Queralbs/Nuria. Und viele laufen dann runter!

Also bei uns gings ziemlich früh los, so um 7 Uhr. Gleich um die Ecke unseres Hotel Terminus gibts eine Bar, wo wir ein etwas karges Frühstück einnahmen.





In den Straßen von Puigcerda war noch nicht viel los. Es war ideales Bergwetter.





Puigcerda ist eine Grenzstadt und der Puigmal ein Grenzberg Esp/F. Also gings kurz rüber nach Frankreich in den Ort Osseja. 




Von dort suchten wir den Einstieg in die kehrenreiche Straße, die durch das VALLE OSSEJA  schon mal bis auf 2.200 m Höhe zur Grenze Coma Morera führte. Dank unserem Track fanden wir den Einstieg auch gut.











Irgendwann gibts eine Straßenteilung. Wir wählten natürlich die steilere, direkte Variante und weiter gings....














Und dann so um die Mittagszeit hatten wir diesen Höhenpunkt in 2.200 m  und das Ende der Straße an einem Wanderparkplatz erreicht.
Unterwegs trafen wir eine französische (fitte) Familie, die mit ihren Rädern auch einen "kleinen" Ausflug auf den Puigmal vorhatten.








Jedenfalls hatte mal von da oben schon mal einen super Ausblick!! Man schaute nach Süden auf die Berge von La Molina/Moixera, wo wir 3 Wochen vorher in unsere Tour eingestiegen waren....

Und weiter gings über eine weite Hochebene. Jetzt kam ziemlicher Nordwind auf- vom Puigmal- der uns bei der weiteren Auffahrt ziemlich entgegenblies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (1. Dezember 2019)

Die Bergstraße durchs valle Osseja....


----------



## p100473 (1. Dezember 2019)

Weiter gehts immer wieder in Etappen auf einzelne Höhenplateaus- dann mal wieder fast eben, dann wieder steil - mit Gegenwind. Es wird ein Kampf.
Unser Ziel rückt aber mit jedem Plateau näher.













Der letzte Aufschwung sieht schon ziemlich mächtig aus.




















Jedenfalls eine geile "Atakama" ähnliche urwüchsige Berglandschaft. So wie wir es lieben! Wir ducken uns (hier wo mein bike liegt) hinter eine windgeschützte Bergnase und machen eine kleine Brotzeit- um 14 Uhr und nach 1.500 hm wird es Zeit!


----------



## p100473 (8. Dezember 2019)

So, es geht ja noch ein wenig weiter. Als wir den Trail zum letzten Puigmal Aufstieg befahren, surrt es plötzlich hinter uns und es kommt tatsächlich ein spanisches MTB Päärchen - auf Orbea natürlich. Ich glaube sie sind genauso überrascht wie wir.

Wir lassen die bikes in einer kleinen Geländemulde ca. 200 hm unter dem PuigmaL Gipfel liegen, denn mit Fahren ist da nichts mehr und nur Hochschleppen und Runterschieben halten wir für wenig sinnvoll.
Und dann geht es die letzten 200 hm in diesem riesigen Steinchaos per pedes hoch. Auf den Bildern sieht das Gelände natürlich mal wieder flach aus. Aber es ist tatsächlich sehr steil. Zorro wirds bestätigen....











Am Gipfel angekommen haben wir leider keinen grandiosen Fernblick, sondern es kommt eine richtige Wolkenwand und ziemlich kalter Wind. Die Spanier haben wir abgehängt- sie schleppen ihre bikes rauf, wohl um den verblockten Downhill abfahren zu können. Ausserdem sind noch ein paar trailrunner oben. Trotz  allem ist es ein erhebender Moment dort oben: unser höchster Pyrenäen Gipfel, knapp unter 3.000 m.
Geile Sache! So viel biker aus der community waren da glaube ich noch nicht oben....


----------



## Duafüxin (9. Dezember 2019)

Schöner Bericht von ner schönen Tour. Ich kenn die Pyrenäen seit nur vom RR und bin immer wieder erstaunt wie wenig dort los ist.
Vielleicht nehm ich doch auch mal das MTB mit


----------



## p100473 (9. Dezember 2019)

Natürlich sind auch die Nebenstraßen in den Pyrenäen sehr schön und sehr einsam. Aber mit dem Mt Bike abseits aller Touristenziele  ist das nochmals eine ganz andere Liga. 
Ich denke in unserem Bericht gibt es die eine oder andere Anregung. Und mit ein paar Karten kannst du dir richtig geile Touren zusammenstellen.

Klar, ich kann es dir nur empfehlen. Aus diesem Grunde auch mein Reisebericht.


----------

